# What kind of mixer do you use?



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Comments on another thread got me interested in this as some people have been using mixers under $20.

I use the DW130 (9 amp, not the 7) and like it. It's been blowing out carbon for a while, but still going strong. Their price has also gone down. I don't think the 7 amp would have enough omph, but never tried one. Before that, older milwaukee.

What do you use? Hobbyists, part timers, etc. input also welcome. Heck, first timers too!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

This sucker is probably 15-20 years old by now, changed the brushes, trigger and reverse switch multiple times. It has a $14 Brutus egg-beater on it.










This is used for bread:


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't do a ton of mixing so I recently picked up a Dewalt 235g on sale for $69. It seems to handle 1/2 buckets of thinset well but the high end of the variable speed is too fast so I have to pay attention to what I'm doing.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Raimondi Cico for larger batches and a 9 yr old Dewalt 1/2" spade handle with a cage type paddle


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

The older makitas can handle some weight, like the older milwaukee drills.



EthanB said:


> I don't do a ton of mixing so I recently picked up a Dewalt 235g on sale for $69. It seems to handle 1/2 buckets of thinset well but the high end of the variable speed is too fast so I have to pay attention to what I'm doing.


I think that's the biggest impediment to using most drills as mixers is their inability to handle the heavier mixes.....or more of it. One bucket of thinset is one bag of thinset and this is where most drills couldn't keep up, IMO. One of the likes of mastic is their lil buckets for later use, but unless one is doing smaller jobs, or ones with a lot of cuts, it seems like one spends half of their time obamaing around with thinset rather than smearing and setting.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

charimon said:


> Raimondi Cico for larger batches and a 9 yr old Dewalt 1/2" spade handle with a cage type paddle


 Got a pic of your cico? It'd be interesting to see how easy that is to clean. Heck, most of the time some folks use a hammer to clean their mixing paddle and yours looks waaaaay too expensive for hammer cleaning.


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> This sucker is probably 15-20 years old by now, changed the brushes, trigger and reverse switch multiple times. It has a $14 Brutus egg-beater on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the kitchenaid I have 600 Watt Pro... Not great for bread but the grinder and pasta attachments are AWESOME..


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

CO762 said:


> Got a pic of your cico? It'd be interesting to see how easy that is to clean. Heck, most of the time some folks use a hammer to clean their mixing paddle and yours looks waaaaay too expensive for hammer cleaning.


I have on occasion used a hammer on it :whistling Now I keep a 5 gal bucket of pea gravel on site and spin gravel and water for a min or 2 to clean the buckets and paddle when it needs it. The buckets are SUPER they are about 3/16" thick of a slightly flexible plastic. I took off hinged cover (the safety is designed to work if the cover is down or removed just not if the cover is lifted---hmmm wonder if they knew everyone would remove it  It is great for large jobs to keep up with the Colombo (spreader)
It makes the smoothest mud ever (after 10-12 min or so)
The only down side is it will not mix 3n1 worth a crap.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Up to my obama in alligators............so missed a good one.......



Inner10 said:


> It has a $14 Brutus egg-beater on it.
> ...This is used for bread:


May be a generational thing, but they both are use for 'bread'. 
One of the downfalls in modern tooling is plastic--it doesn't absorb heat, so the heat sink is gone and when that's gone, the heat goes elsewhere. 
I've had a metabo and bosch dump grease out of them, but the wet grease that's not grease, but a mix of grease and oil. I dunno, maybe some tool guy can comment on this. The metabo was too small for the job and the bosch was....well....new (not the older boschs).

So I guess the holy grail is finding not used much older tool....and buy your bread somewhere else.......


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

charimon said:


> I have on occasion used a hammer on it


are those paddles expensive? Can you cut down others? 



> The only down side is it will not mix 3n1 worth a crap.


Never used that, so had to look it up. 
This? http://www.tecspecialty.com/product...-modified-mortars/3N1-Performance-Mortar.html

Is that it? I've only used lightweight once. What's the bennie? Does it have some foam/plastic in it as in "recycled material"?


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

CO762 said:


> Never used that, so had to look it up.
> This? http://www.tecspecialty.com/product...-modified-mortars/3N1-Performance-Mortar.html
> 
> Is that it? I've only used lightweight once. What's the bennie? Does it have some foam/plastic in it as in "recycled material"?


as to paddles being $$$ I dont know haven't replaced it after 4 years.

Yes that is the mortar it has the property of being Firm until its tension is broken (ie by a trowel or mixer blade) this accounts for the "non slump" / "Easy troweling" features of the mortar, but what it means to slow speed mixers is the blades just cut chanels of soft mortar between the no slump. ( a video would easily demonstrate it but I dont feel like wasting a bag  I love using this stuff on Backslpashes (see a different current thread) because where you place a tile is where it stays


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I've use a Milwaukee right angle drill for the last twenty years. Bought it to drill holes for plumbing and mix. Never had a problem with it.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

i got the rubi for 140 and it's great, just have to keep it extra clean....


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I use a rowdy rigid..


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

MAULEMALL said:


> Thats the kitchenaid I have 600 Watt Pro... Not great for bread but the grinder and pasta attachments are AWESOME..


Yes meat grinding and pasta maker...I also have these beauty attachments............Makita mixer....changed the brushes once....been going strong for 15 years..


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

world llc said:


> i got the rubi for 140 and it's great, just have to keep it extra clean....


Aren't those around three bills? If so, that's a good price.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

CO762 said:


> Aren't those around three bills? If so, that's a good price.


The model 10 is, I have the model 9 bl. got it from stone tooling


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

At ,99 dollars, this is the best for me.. It's better and has more power than a regular drill..


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Floormasta78 said:


> At ,99 dollars, this is the best for me.. It's better and has more power than a regular drill..


Gearing (reduction) is the key to translating low power into torque, so I look for gearing first as even cheap units can perform better (and sometimes longer) than middle of the road units that don't have the gearing.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Here is the beast....


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Now that's a mixer---but ya need a few more handles and maybe a foot rest..........


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

world llc said:


> The model 10 is, I have the model 9 bl. got it from stone tooling


Same here, love it! 120 from Dal.


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

I use this for mud and thinset. Works awesome. Its the only drill Dewalt will warranty if it gets mud inside it.










I have had it 10 years and never ever slowed it down.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

charimon, I've been thinking about your setup, but it seems like too much work for my one guy crew. I'll just keep throwing away buckets and keep a big hammer around...... 



Greg from K/W said:


> I use this for mud and thinset.


OK, waited a few days and this didn't work:


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

LOL some times it is a pain. 
Instead of throwing away buckets try using 18 Gal Rubbermaid Rough totes to mix in. The dark green seem to last longest. You can sit them on mini dollys and scoop with your trowel, leave the mortar in and break it out the next day. When you load them with tile tearout/ trash they are about all you want to carry.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

charimon said:


> Instead of throwing away buckets try using 18 Gal Rubbermaid Rough totes to mix in.


Are these the rectangular ones?

http://www.homedepot.com/buy/rubbermaid-18-gallon-roughneck-tote-fg2215h2micbl.html

I've gotten use to not even cleaning out buckets and tossing them unless there's very little left in them--very little. OK, sometimes not even that little. I know, blasphemy! :laughing:

Gotta start making friends with painters again...........


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

yep those are them, you can find them on sale every once in a while. They last longer than you would think I have 5-6, replacing when they finally give out. I probably buy six to 7 a year.


----------

